# What motivates you?



## Mr. Ed (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm enormously unmotivated when it comes to exercise. Ideally I'd like to learn yoga, but without social support, my motivation wanes. I know exercise is beneficial, however, I cannot envision any long term effort on my part. Frustrated.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 13, 2020)

I can sympathize & understand!


----------



## asp3 (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm barely maintaining my level of fitness these days.  I walk the dogs once a day in the mornings going just under a mile weekdays and about 2 miles on weekends (they're small dogs.)  If the weather is cool enough I like to take a 2.5 mile walk in the afternoon with the dogs in their stroller at my pace rather than theirs.  Or my wife and I will go on a slow bicycle ride that's about 4 to 5 miles.

What motivates me to do the walks or bike rides beyond walking the dogs is that I don't want to have to regain a minimum level of fitness.  Also I know that exercising improves my overall feeling of well being and mental fitness.

When I go above and beyond that level of exercise what motivates me is either the pleasure I get from the exercise itself (climbing, hiking, swimming.)  Another thing that will motivate me is being able to do something else I enjoy (reading) as I'm exercising.  But these things must be easy to fit into my routine in order for me to want to do them.  Also some, such as climbing, require other people in order for me to do them.  (I know I can boulder by myself, but I don't enjoy that as much as roped climbing.)  Another aspect of climbing that motivates me is that when I do belong to a close group of people who climb together are the social connections I maintain while exercising.

Looking toward the future as Covid concerns to away (if they do) and eventually when I retire (probably 4+ years from now) I hope to join a group doing tai chi.  I know I could learn to do this by myself with videos, etc but I'm concerned that I won't be doing it correctly and there is a certain level of satisfaction, pleasure and calmness of seeing myself as one of many doing the same thing.

I do hope you find some things that can help you be motivated to get more exercise.  If not I hope you're able to get yourself to do the minimum you need to do to maintain your health and well being.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> I'm enormously unmotivated when it comes to exercise. Ideally I'd like to learn yoga, but without social support, my motivation wanes. I know exercise is beneficial, however, I cannot envision any long term effort on my part. Frustrated.


*I like to use DVDs that have groups of people doing yoga. Makes me feel more like I'm not alone.*


----------



## Liberty (Jul 13, 2020)

We are very fortunate... can read and walk at the same time 4 or 5 miles a day!  Know its hard when limited 
by circumstances, though.  It requires creativity to get in motion and stay moving.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)

Liberty said:


> We are very fortunate... can read and walk at the same time 4 or 5 miles a day!  Know its hard when limited
> by circumstances, though.  It requires creativity to get in motion and stay moving.


*How do you keep from tripping over stuff or see that you're not walking into traffic or a parked car?*


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 13, 2020)

Too hot for outdoors and mall walks are out due to the virus so inside stationary bike only.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2020)

My dogs!
They live in the present moment only and have had a fun daily routine since we got them which consists of long walks and plenty of playtime. They love playing ball out in our yard and don’t understand or really care that there’s a pandemic going on around them so I keep up the same routine ‘cause they are family and mean the world to me. In return they help keep me in the present moment so I’m not worried about the past or future since they only exist in terms of reference and that’s golden.

On the really hot days which went up to around 34 to 36 for about 3 days, I took them early. We also go to the river to cool them off and I swim too. Kayaking and canoeing has given us something to do together yet away from others where we can have fun and keep safe. It’s great exercise and lots of fun. Unfortunately the dogs can’t go in the kayaks so we can’t go as far. With the canoe we can get a motel and bring our dogs to stay over night.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 13, 2020)

Absolutely nothing motivates me to do a routine of exercises or using a treadmill or stationary bike.  I just hope I am getting enough exercise from my daily routine to keep me fit. From the time I get up to after dinner I'm on the move. I have a big home to care for and yard work. I'm up and down a flight of stairs many times a day a perk of not being able to remember 2 items at once that I need to bring up from our storage room.
Trying on clothes from my closet for the next season motivates me to keep moving and try and keep my weight in check. Especially bathing suit time. You can't hide anything in a bathing suit.


----------



## peppermint (Jul 13, 2020)

Going in my pool to swim....


----------



## Davey Do (Jul 13, 2020)

What motivates me to exercise every day is what happens if I *don't*!



Aversion therapy.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2020)

Davey Do said:


> What motivates me to exercise every day is what happens if I *don't*!
> 
> View attachment 113494
> 
> Aversion therapy.


Yes! That too. I have a bad back which needs regular exercise or it hurts and I’m a wuss for needless punishment.


----------



## Knight (Jul 13, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> I'm enormously unmotivated when it comes to exercise. Ideally I'd like to learn yoga, but without social support, my motivation wanes. I know exercise is beneficial, however, I cannot envision any long term effort on my part. Frustrated.


Retired at age 54 obese per Gov. standards but wanting to live a long time in retirement.  Reality there is no magic pill!!. @79 and needing only cholesterol med for hereditary  cholesterol keeps me motivated.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jul 13, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> I'm enormously unmotivated when it comes to exercise. Ideally I'd like to learn yoga, but without social support, my motivation wanes. I know exercise is beneficial, however, I cannot envision any long term effort on my part. Frustrated.



Had a major coronary scare about 12 years ago.  That changed my attitude toward diet and fitness.  The good thing is that eventually the better habits become ingrained and you don't feel like going back to your old ways.  

There is a great book called Younger Next Year which really helped me at the time of the CABG surgery.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 14, 2020)

I believe largely to do with exercise and motivation to do so is attitude and learned behavioral skills. Some years ago I weighed 257 pounds with a size 50 waist. I lost down to 200 pounds and maintained a weight between 217-220. Right now I weigh more because of exercise restriction from COVID-19, my clothes are uncomfortable which is very annoying. 

This is why I wanted to learn yoga, but as I said before I need group motivation. Hopefully the YMCA will reopen shortly and I will be able to swim and workout on the machines. 

I'm thoroughly enjoy scuba diving training because of the risk and technicalities that go along with diving.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

Liberty said:


> We are very fortunate... can *read and walk* at the same time 4 or 5 miles a day!  Know its hard when limited
> by circumstances, though.  It requires creativity to get in motion and stay moving.


_read_..and walk, Liberty?


----------



## IrisSenior (Jul 14, 2020)

Go for a walk. No special equipment; just comfortable clothes and good running shoes. Headphones for music while you walk. Get out as early as you can before it gets too hot. I miss the mall for when it is too hot to go. Drink water and eat a salad a day.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> _read_..and walk, Liberty?


Yes, we have a quarter mile circular concrete driveway, so we can just walk around there and read at the same time, 12 times or so is 3 miles.  No dogs or cars to be concerned about.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 14, 2020)

Motivation to exercise?

Chores, here at the cabin
Don't do certain things, you don't have certain things
....like warm winters

It takes me a bit of psych up to get moving
I call it* 'my meditation'*


I do enjoy a good hike

Riding a stationary bike or tread mill?
No
Can't
Tried it
Felt like a gargantuan hamster in a wheel
Going nowhere, but getting there reaaaaal fast

In town, I hit the weights and walk somewhere

But, here at the cabin, work is my excercise
...and there's plenty of it


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 14, 2020)

First and foremost, work motivates me. The gratitude of communities we serve keeps me going.

I've recently found a group to belly dance with. I will continue with this for balance and flexibility. Besides, we're having so much fun doing it!


----------



## Davey Do (Jul 14, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 113606


 Hey- Gary O'!

Tell me about this picture.

It has the appearance of being a painting with you in it as the woodsman.

Interesting!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 14, 2020)

Davey Do said:


> Tell me about this picture.
> 
> It has the appearance of being a painting with you in it as the woodsman.


I use *Photomania* a lot
And when I use it, I tend to go with their painting theme

The whole site is quite playful


----------



## Davey Do (Jul 14, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I use *Photomania* a lot


Very cool! Thanks, Gary O'!


----------



## Lovely Rita (Jul 14, 2020)

What motivates me? I do enjoy taking evening walks with my husband. He motivates me quite a bit.


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 14, 2020)

*What motivates you?*

*Hmmmm.....Well, being tugged with a chain around my neck by Gina Lollobrigida would get my juices flowing.   *


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 14, 2020)

When Dave gets up, he turns on the TV news. That motivates me to take the dogs for a long walk.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 15, 2020)

Well...I just read that people who don't exercise have an much bigger chance of dying from cancer.  Also, dance music is a great motivator for me. When the senior center was open, I sometimes led the hour exercise sessions and seeing how our exercise group enjoys new and different music and exercises was a big motivator. But the center closed at the end of April and I don't know if we'll ever be able to go back.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 17, 2020)

That scraping sound that you hear is my butt dragging.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jul 21, 2020)

On the post about reading and walking, at the very large park I go to, I see some people walking and looking at their phones. The times I came up behind, it look to me that they were texting or watching a video/show/movie. Said people never seem to be walking at a good paste for obvious reasons. I don't carry a phone while walking because my walk is priority ONE. Different strokes for different folks.

What motivates me is that I feel better about myself after exercise. It's psychological.

Pre-COVID19, I exercised at the gym doing aerobics 6 days a week and a body pump class 3 days. Even though the gym has reopened by appointment, I'm not comfortable being around people with the coronavirus lurking.

Since early March, I have been walking 4 miles every morning at the park. One lap is slightly more than a mile. However, I walk up tempo, many times lapping slower walkers to burn calories, for good circulation, and to improve heart rate. I miss body pump because that is what I did for strengthening but better safe than sorry as the epidemic envelopes the country.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 21, 2020)

I was looking for videos regarding the care of art supplies and a video relating to art but commenting on motivation popped up. The artist said one of the things he learned that changed his life is that action comes before motivation. Once one acts, that serves as motivation to continue. I find that in some cases that's true.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 21, 2020)

Guess I'm lucky...have a boatload of energy.  Every day brings new motivation frontiers ...even the normal 
household chores inspire me to do them better or faster or with more expertise.  Call me nuts, but guess I've always been a 60's kind of kid:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 21, 2020)

I really don't know what motivates me--maybe knowing I'll feel better once I do something...sometimes that works and sometimes not


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Guess I'm lucky...have a boatload of energy.  Every day brings new motivation frontiers ...even the normal
> household chores inspire me to do them better or faster or with more expertise.  Call me nuts, but guess I've always been a 60's kind of kid:


cuz he's a mean motor scooter and a bad go-getter. rofl


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 22, 2020)

Responsibility


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 22, 2020)

Got motivated from reading this topic, got up and did light exercises best I could, then broke out the peanut M & M's!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Well...I just read that people who don't exercise have an much bigger chance of dying from cancer.  Also, dance music is a great motivator for me. When the senior center was open, I sometimes led the hour exercise sessions and seeing how our exercise group enjoys new and different music and exercises was a big motivator. But the center closed at the end of April and I don't know if we'll ever be able to go back.


I get tired of hearing on the news all we can die of already, hey if I die from this or that then I die and that will be it for me.  I'm not going to live in fear of everything I do or don't do anymore.  I've left instructions how to care and feed the pet family and that's all that matters to me.  I'm old and I know I'm going to die of something sooner or later and another disease will take some years off of my life but that said, I am going to enjoy being the way I am and doing the things I do and LOVE--some are good for me and some are not...but who is perfect and who lives forever...so you can give me the wow emoji if you like for being honest...  ❣


----------



## LindaB (Jul 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *How do you keep from tripping over stuff or see that you're not walking into traffic or a parked car?*


Like Stephen King did years ago


----------



## LindaB (Jul 23, 2020)

I teach line dancing here in my community. However, since Covid the facilities are closed. I was walking but it's way too hot now even in early morning/evening. I just started to put on the music I use to teach to and began to do it here at home. I started back with only a half hour and will try to work up to an hour. 
What motivates me is my health. I haven't had much energy without some exercise. I know from years of teaching ballet and jazz that energy begets energy and the longer your remain sedentary the more you want to remain so.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 23, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Like Stephen King did years ago


I'm sorry but I don't know what you mean by this statement. Could you please explain?


----------



## LindaB (Jul 23, 2020)

Years ago Stephen King was walking while reading, or so I read, and was hit by a likewise distracted driver. He sustained some broken bones and ribs and I think a punctured lung as well.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 25, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I get tired of hearing on the news all we can die of already, hey if I die from this or that then I die and that will be it for me.  I'm not going to live in fear of everything I do or don't do anymore.  I've left instructions how to care and feed the pet family and that's all that matters to me.  I'm old and I know I'm going to die of something sooner or later and another disease will take some years off of my life but that said, I am going to enjoy being the way I am and doing the things I do and LOVE--some are good for me and some are not...but who is perfect and who lives forever...so you can give me the wow emoji if you like for being honest...  ❣


Actually, I'm giving you a laugh emoji Ruthanne because sometimes I feel *exactly *as you do.  LOL  But sometimes, being the Pisces I am (ya know...2 fish going in opposite directions), I feel just the opposite.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 25, 2020)

The "Just DO it, fer cryin' out loud" system works fairly well for me.  If I start overthinking something or arguing with myself about whether to do it now or later, or even thinking too much about why I need to do it, that leads to procrastination and probably never doing it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 25, 2020)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> On the post about reading and walking, at the very large park I go to, I see some people walking and looking at their phones. The times I came up behind, it look to me that they were texting or watching a video/show/movie. Said people never seem to be walking at a good paste for obvious reasons. I don't carry a phone while walking because my walk is priority ONE. Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> What motivates me is that I feel better about myself after exercise. It's psychological.
> 
> ...


I read that it’s better to vary your speed when walking so I walk slow and super slow.  I walk a minimum of 8000 steps a day except on days when I can’t walk which is few right now.  If it were not medically necessary, I would not walk.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 25, 2020)

LindaB said:


> I teach line dancing here in my community. However, since Covid the facilities are closed. I was walking but it's way too hot now even in early morning/evening. I just started to put on the music I use to teach to and began to do it here at home. I started back with only a half hour and will try to work up to an hour.
> What motivates me is my health. I haven't had much energy without some exercise. I know from years of teaching ballet and jazz that energy begets energy and the longer your remain sedentary the more you want to remain so.


So true of me


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2020)

Getting outside in the fresh air for a walk. Of course, not too much of that this month, with temperatures in the 90's pretty much every day.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 25, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Years ago Stephen King was walking while reading, or so I read, and was hit by a likewise distracted driver. He sustained some broken bones and ribs and I think a punctured lung as well.


*i had no idea. damn books are too fascinating. lol! i haven't done much reading in a long time. makes me too sleepy & i got other stuff to do.*


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2020)

A full dish rack motivates me to put them away to start a new batch. Most of my motivation is necessity. The mother of invention.


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 28, 2020)

Work motivates me. Unlike many who loathe going to work, I look forward to the challenges at work everyday. A big plus is I like the "kids" I mentor, we teach each other our first language. Hopefully, I'd be conversant in a few languages. With such an environment, how can I not love work?


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 5, 2020)

The Lord almighty is my motivation to make the best of every day and for the most part I do however after 50 years of working I'm so damn lazy that I absolutely refuse to walk anywhere, I won't even walk across the street. I'll get in my car, make a u-turn and park it get what I need then reverse the process.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 5, 2020)

I am such an impulsive individual, so anything that pops into my head may spur me into being motivated to follow my bliss for that moment.  And occasionally beyond.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 6, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I am such an impulsive individual, so anything that pops into my head may spur me into being motivated to follow my bliss for that moment.  And occasionally beyond.


I never thought of myself as impulsive until I read this post.  I thought  "Oh!  That's ME!"


----------



## Invictus (Aug 6, 2020)

What motivates me to exercise is knowing that I can eat more delicious treats.  And I like looking like a beast.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 7, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I am such an impulsive individual, so anything that pops into my head may spur me into being motivated to follow my bliss for that moment.  And occasionally beyond.


Yep. This is me also. I’m very spontaneous and impulsive so if something catches my attention that brings me joy, I jump in with both feet until the next shiny thing catches my attention.


----------

